# Shibuya Ultima Recurve Rest - so teeny!



## kshatriya (Jul 14, 2010)

I've never had problems with it not sticking, and it hasn't had issues with breaking or damage of the sort, and I put a lot of arrows through mine.


----------



## wozie (Jul 21, 2005)

Excellent rest, durable and very adjustable.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

It's a very well designed rest, as is most Shibuya gear. I just don't understand why they didn't make it a "tiny" big bigger to offer more adhesive surface area, that's all. 

Does anyone know if additional wire arms can be purchased? That's the only beef I have with my ARE rests. You should be able to just buy the wire arm and screw that holds it in place. That way, if one breaks on you at a tournament, you just have to screw on a new arm and keep shooting!

John


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

The wire is exceptionally strong, as is the adhesive that's used. No need to be any beefier. Once the adhesive sticks, removing is a real hassle. But I'd wait a day for it to stick properly before shooting, it seems to work better that way.

I caught it once on my quiver belt, rather than snap the wire, the bloody thing cut through the canvas belt and ripped it almost half. No damage whatsoever to the wire.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

why do you need beef? In my other hobby, guys like to build things stronger ie. beefy, and it only hurts their performance.

why leave the Cartel X-pert rest if it's working for you? Will your shooting greatly improve with the Shibuya rest?

just giving a couple of things to think about.....


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

zal said:


> The wire is exceptionally strong, as is the adhesive that's used. No need to be any beefier. Once the adhesive sticks, removing is a real hassle. But I'd wait a day for it to stick properly before shooting, it seems to work better that way.
> 
> I caught it once on my quiver belt, rather than snap the wire, the bloody thing cut through the canvas belt and ripped it almost half. No damage whatsoever to the wire.


lol, that gave me a real laugh. seriously, the rest is like a knife if you push it the other way.

I have yet to have any complaint about any of my shibuya equipment. i have the sight, plunger, and rest. I swapped out my plunger for one that's more adjustable, but i gave it to a friend who loves it. i plan on getting more shibuya stuff over time (such as a stand!)


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

atjurhs said:


> why do you need beef? In my other hobby, guys like to build things stronger ie. beefy, and it only hurts their performance.
> 
> *why leave the Cartel X-pert rest if it's working for you*? Will your shooting greatly improve with the Shibuya rest?
> 
> just giving a *couple of things to think about*.....


The Cartel has been bomb-proof and works great 99.9% of the time. However, come summer I would like to move the rest so the arrow is just above the middle of the plunger button. This should give slightly better sight marks, important as I reduce my holding wt. You can't do this with most straight wire rests because the wire will get stuck under the plunger barrel. The Shibuya has a bend that passes under the plunger barrel. With thin arrows especially, this can be significant.


----------



## tkaap (Nov 30, 2009)

atjurhs said:


> why leave the Cartel X-pert rest if it's working for you? Will your shooting greatly improve with the Shibuya rest?


If it works, don't fix it.

After two years and 3,000-4,000 arrows through it, I finally replaced my $2.50 Super Rest with a new one. It was finally worn out. I keep using that because it's a reminder that I have far bigger problems from my form than any effect that the rest is contributing.

That being said, no one I know has had any issues with their Ultima rests.

-T


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

The Shibuya Ultima Rest is the only one small enough to fit the Hoyt Formula FPX riser....

I have used the Shibuya since it was introduced a few years back. 

This is one case where size is not an issue!!


----------



## JoeM (Mar 31, 2003)

I've been using the rest since it was introduced and never had a issue with the wire breaking or the tape not sticking to the riser.

I like the easy adjustment for height of the wire.

Lancaster sells the replacement wire and can order extra tape if needed.

IMHO


----------



## RecurveDad (Mar 9, 2012)

I have one on my Daughter's bow and it pretty much told me that I needed to get her new arrows when we last upped her poundage - it was ripping out nocks no problem - LOL!!! I got her some new arrows and her rest is still performing flawlessly (though I have learned and have a spare in my "archery dad" kit  )


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

my Shibuya has been bomb proof since I got it. yes, the physical size is an initial shock, but it's not that different to a Beiter.


----------



## rei14 (Aug 10, 2009)

John: Yep additional wire arm can be purchased... though I picked up mine when I was in Japan. They also sell pre-cut adhesives for it. They were roughly 2 bucks a piece for the arm and a buck for the adhesive from what I remembered. Havent had to use my spares yet. Lancaster was able to get me a couple of spare ARE arms for my adjustable flipper rest.


----------



## Falkryus (May 17, 2013)

Sorry for reviving this but can't someone explain me how to remove it. I need to reinstall it because the one that I'm using is installed wrong.


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

Try to ease a thin yarn (string material) under the corner, and then pull with the yarn loop to cut the adhesive


----------



## maxicooper (Aug 13, 2012)

Falkryus said:


> Sorry for reviving this but can't someone explain me how to remove it. I need to reinstall it because the one that I'm using is installed wrong.


Warm it a little with hair dryer, then use dental frost. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

Not had any problems with my Shibuya rest it fits my Beiter plunger just fine. I've put 10000 arrows through mine since I've had it.

The tape use on the Shibuya rest is 3M double sided VHB tape. you can buy spare arms Quicks archery sell them you will need to email them for an order though.


----------

